# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Tiling around taps and electrical point

## asc68

Hello 
I am planning to tile/splashback wall area with two washing machine tap outlets(hot/cold) and an electrical point(See pic). The tile is 100mm high by 250 mm wide and 8mm thick. The tile placement will be one row of tile starting at the 0,100,200,300 mm mark on the tape measure. I've read I can get longer screws to adjust the electrical panel to allow for the tile beneath/overlap. However, I'm not sure about the taps and how to go about getting that little bit of 8mm thickness so that the tap cover sits above the tile. 
Any ideas? Thanks in advance!

----------


## Dr Freud

Hey there asc, 
You can get spindle risers (from memory 10mm) that should fit nicely with the tile and the glue. 
Plumbers here will give you the good oil on the names and details, otherwise Tradelink is usually very helpful.  Very easy to fit if you have a spanner and some thread tape.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## cherub65

I would move that power point while your at it, as that's not a good spot (or legal).

----------


## asc68

Thanks for all the replies. Do I need to rough up the wall(currently plastered) before applying tile adhesive?  
Dr Freud, any chance of a picture of what a spindle riser may look like? A quick search on the web yielded no significant result 
Cherub, the power point and taps were existing before I moved into the home. I think I understand what you mean by legal. Is it the case where the powerpoint must be higher than the tap? 
Thanks again.

----------


## asc68

Something like this I guess?  Spindle Extenders - çå¾ç

----------


## greg9876

We got some spindle extenders from tradelink yesterday.
The brand was Haron, cost us $21 for the pair. They are solid brass and seem to be quite nicely made. They raise the tap body out 15mm.

----------


## Tools

Spindle extensions are of no use to you. They are used if you have a breach in the wall that is too deep. You have taps on the face of the wall that are screwed on to a nipple. You will need to remove the taps and extend the nipple. 
Tools

----------


## gpkennedy

> I would move that power point while your at it, as that's not a good spot (or legal).

  Like he says, before you do the plumbing and tiling , please relocate that powerpoint to a position higher on the wall.

----------


## greg9876

> Spindle extensions are of no use to you. They are used if you have a breach in the wall that is too deep. You have taps on the face of the wall that are screwed on to a nipple. You will need to remove the taps and extend the nipple. 
> Tools

  Sorry my previous post was wrong, I agree with the above post. Spindle extensions wont help, I should have looked at the photo you attached. You can get a male/female fitting that will screw onto the existing nipple, thus moving the threaded part further out, but this might extend the taps to far.

----------


## NigeC

Awesome place for a power point! get your electrician to have a quick look around the rest of the house for you based on that work. 
He doesn't have to do any work but will tell you whats wrong or right. 
When we see gpo's in strange places we wonder what else is going on. 
Quick look around, $50 max, take a few gpo's and switch plates off the walls to have a look at connections and get a feel for the installation, that way electrician can decide whether this one power point (gpo) is a dodgy add on (judging by the location).

----------


## cherub65

> Awesome place for a power point! get your electrician to have a quick look around the rest of the house for you based on that work. 
> He doesn't have to do any work but will tell you whats wrong or right. 
> When we see gpo's in strange places we wonder what else is going on. 
> Quick look around, $50 max, take a few gpo's and switch plates off the walls to have a look at connections and get a feel for the installation, that way electrician can decide whether this one power point (gpo) is a dodgy add on (judging by the location).

  Maybe the plumbers fault :Biggrin:

----------


## NigeC

> Maybe the plumbers fault

  Yeah, bloody Plumbers!!!

----------

